
The FCC could ask you to pay to complain - josefresco
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/fcc-could-ask-pay-complain-132200240.html
======
poster123
The $225 fee seems high, but nowadays it is easy to start a social media
campaign encouraging people to complain, and I don't want the government to
spend a lot of money responding to every single complaint. Ultimately the most
effective way to constrain the executive branch is to vote out a president
whose appointees you dislike.

